# Antique tractor Plowing and swap meet, Jefferson County, MO. May 1, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Jefferson County Tractor and Engine 
Collectors Show 
Parts and Knowledge Swap Meet 
May 1 2005 9:30 am to 4:00 pm 
Plenty of area to operate your equipment 
Plows will also be out weather permitting 
Cedar Hill Missouri off Hwy. BB 

For Information Contact: 
[email protected]


----------

